# what will happen if I fail to renew the visa after it's expired



## Deanne Z

One of our employee's visa has been expired in June 18, for some reasons we didn't renew his visa right away at that time. Now July 18 is the deadline for his visa, we're trying to renew his visa before that. However, what will happen if fail to finish it before July 18?? I mean if I send all the documents on July 15, and that is just 3 days before it's totally expired, and during the process, it's also expired, will we get fined? or anything even worse will happen??


----------



## Andy Capp

You get a fine, AED200 for day 1, and 100 per day after that.

However if you've expired for more than a month or so the DNRD do negotiate!


----------



## chay14ph

Andy Capp said:


> You get a fine, AED200 for day 1, and 100 per day after that.
> 
> However if you've expired for more than a month or so the DNRD do negotiate!



YOu have 30 days grace period. After the grace period, there is 25 aed fine per day if its a private company visa. AED 10 fine per day if its free zone visa.


----------



## Deanne Z

chay14ph said:


> YOu have 30 days grace period. After the grace period, there is 25 aed fine per day if its a private company visa. AED 10 fine per day if its free zone visa.


it's free zone visa, but I think 10 AED fine is for not returning the passport on time


----------



## chay14ph

Deanne Z said:


> it's free zone visa, but I think 10 AED fine is for not returning the passport on time


for free zone, aed 10 dhs fine per day after the 30 days grace period.


----------

